# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Lipo buik door middel van Vasertechniek

## Rosy

Hallo allemaal,

Na ruim 15 jaar van overwegingen heb ik eindelijk de knoop doorgehakt om een plastisch chirurg te gaan bezoeken. Mijn eerste consult staat gepland voor half september en ik ben erg benieuwd en vind het reuze spannend! Graag zou ik zo veel mogelijk informatie krijgen van mensen die ervaring hebben met lipo (ik kom er niet meer uit of het nu -sculptuur, -suctie of hoe dan ook heet omdat er meerdere benamingen zijn  :Confused:  ) van hun buik.

Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar de Vaser-methode. In eerste instantie dacht ik dat deze behandeling alleen in Breda werd gegeven maar ik ontdekte dat ze in de Velthuis-klinieken ook werken met Vaser. Aangezien ik veel positiefs lees over deze kliniek en ze ISO-gecertificeerd zijn heb ik besloten om naar een Velthuis-kliniek te gaan. Is ook stukken dichterbij! :Smile:  

Iets over mezelf: ik ben 1.74 lang en weeg 76 kilo (zit al jaren stabiel op dit gewicht). Ik sport regelmatig en heb een gezond eetpatroon. Mijn lichaam is verder prima zoals het is, ik heb een taille, een strakke huid en alle verdere verhoudingen kloppen ook, alleen mijn buik is in heel erg bol, deze puilt echt uit. Dat is altijd al zo geweest, ook toen ik in het verleden stukken minder woog (55 kilo). Wanneer ik diëet val ik af op plaatsen waar dat niet gewenst is (gezicht, armen, benen). Mijn eigen methode is dus jarenlang geweest om mijn buik overdag in te houden. Dan zie ik er 'normaal' uit. Dit zorgde op de lange termijn echter voor hyperventilatie omdat ik hiermee mijn longen omhoog duw en ademhaal via mijn borst en niet vanuit mijn buik. Wanneer ik mijn buik gewoon 'laat hangen' krijg ik regelmatig de vraag of ik zwanger ben (zo ziet het er inderdaad uit :Frown:  ). Ik kan me deze reactie wel voorstellen van mensen maar het is niet leuk, mede omdat ik geen kinderen kan krijgen. Ik zal al heel erg blij zijn als de ingreep maar half lukt en er een 'normaal' buikje over blijft. Dan kan ik ook weer broeken aan in mijn maat (40/42). Nu moet ik altijd kiezen voor maat 46 omdat een broek immers dicht moet maar dan floddert deze om mijn billen en heupen. 

Alle reacties zijn welkom!

----------


## ellen2

Ik heb twee weken geleden een liposuctie aan de buik laten doen bij Silhouet in Breda. Daar hebben ze ook de Vaser techniek, maar ze zeiden dat dat niet nodig was bij mensen waarbij de huid nog flexibel genoeg is. Ik ben 36 en bij mij was het niet nodig, vonden ze. Handig want het is ook wel wat duurder.

----------


## Rosy

Hai Ellen, dankjewel voor je reactie. Vorige week ben ik op consult geweest bij een Velthuiskliniek en daar zei de plastisch chirurg inderdaad ook tegen mij dat Vaser niet nodig was omdat mijn huid goed flexibel is. Hij porde in mijn buik en dat 'veert prima terug' zei hij :-). Het scheelt inderdaad ook wat geld hoewel dat voor mij niet echt een overweging was. Ik heb heel lang gespaard en wil graag dat het zo netjes mogelijk gedaan wordt, het is tenslotte wel je lijf! Bij jou is het inmiddels twee weken geleden lees ik, hoe voel jij je nu? Viel het je mee of tegen?

----------


## ellen2

Rosy,

Het is nu inmiddels dik drie weken geleden. De ingreep is onder lokale verdoving, maar normaal geven ze je ook een 'roesje'. Ik veronderstel dat dat iets waar je een beetje suf van wordt. Omdat ik alleen was en met de auto hebben ze me dat niet gegeven. En ik vond de ingreep best wel tegenvallen. Het is dus aangeraden om niet alleen met de auto te rijden. Misschien dat het gemakkelijker was geweest als ze me dat roesje hadden kunnen geven. Ik vond dat het toch wel wat pijn deed, en het was ook een heel akelig gevoel. Achteraf zag ik meteen na de eerste dag al resultaat. Maar omdat ik oorspronkelijk nu ook weer niet zo'n dikke buik had was het resultaat nog niet echt spectaculair. Nu, drie weken later zie ik geen verschil met de dag nadien. Mijn buik is niet volledig plat en strak. Maar ze zeggen dat je ongeveer zes maanden moet wachten om het volledige resultaat te zien. Alhoewel ik best wel wat ongeduldig ben, zal ik het toch zo lang moeten afwachten. Momenteel zie ik nog wel een deuk in mijn buik die er eerst niet was en daar maak ik me best wel wat bezorgd over, maar deze vrijdag moet ik weer op consultatie dus even afwachten wat ze daar zeggen. Bovendien hebben ze gezegd dat als er putjes of deukjes zijn, dat ze dit nadien dan gratis verhelpen. Maar eerlijk gezegd zou ik niet graag nog eens de operatie en de drie weken panty e.d. moeten doorstaan. Afwachten dus maar.

Ik wens je veel succes!

Ellen

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Ellen,hoe is je bezoek verlopen?
Is alles in orde of waren er complicaties?

Kost wel veel zeker zo'n lipo?

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Rosy,

Ik heb dat dus ook;plaatselijke vetopstapeling op buik en heupen..
en als ik afval is het op de plaatsen waar ik niet hoef af te vallen...
typisch vrouwenkwaaltje he,die plaatselijke vetopstapeling(vooral op buik en heupen)...
Heb jij intussen al een lipo laten doen?
Zo ja,wil je je ervaringen en bevindingen eens delen??

Grtjs Agnes

----------

